# What is your favorite spinnng reel



## Bucket of Bait (Oct 4, 2007)

What is your favorite spinning reel for inshore fishing.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Shimano Calcutta


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

Daiwa Certate 3000


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Abu Soron STX 20 or 40

Bought a Stradic and Soron at the same time last year, fish with them equal, treat them equally nice. Both reels function great, but Stradic is a little noisier and doesn't spin as freely.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Okuma Avenger ABF 90


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Shimano Calcutta


 
Hey Pat,

Does Shimano make a Calcutta Spinning Reel?




.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Shimano Ci4 3000 and 4000


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

3000 4000 shimano stradic/sustain/stella. love me some shimano's


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

anything Pflueger for inshore or freshwater


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Shimano Sahara 4000 has been working just fine for me.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Shimano ci4 and Stella in 3000's


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Garbo said:


> Hey Pat,
> 
> Does Shimano make a Calcutta Spinning Reel?
> 
> ...





Emerald Ghost said:


> Shimano Calcutta


That's what I was thinking. I think Mr. Guice just read favorite inshore reel. My favorite inshore spinning reel is pretty much any Quantum reel.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Its not my favorite but Taiwan sweepfire 4000b.decent reels that I if I submerge its not big deal because their cheap.my favorite is my penn


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Garbo said:


> Hey Pat,
> 
> Does Shimano make a Calcutta Spinning Reel?
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sustain 3000 for the win.


----------



## greenhornet (Mar 21, 2012)

I have 3 stradics and the oldest is about 6 years old, great performance and durability.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I mainly use baitcasters for inshore but I do have a couple of spinning reel that I use to cast weightless baits and light spoons. My Stradic FJ 3000 has been a solid performer over the last coulpe of years but I recently puchased the EXO spinning reel from Quantum and I absolutely love it. It only weighs 6.9 ounces, smooth as silk, and has already done battle with a few over slot redfish. I can't comment on its durability because I've only had it for about a month.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Alright you Mobile - Gulf Shore "Thread Police", I'll try not to screw it up this time.
My go to / "beater" reel is a Daiwa Tierra. 
I've have had good service out of it.
Also like the Fuego, the Sol, and Stradics.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

STELLA. The last reel you will ever buy, lasts for life!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

dabutcher said:


> I mainly use baitcasters for inshore but I do have a couple of spinning reel that I use to cast weightless baits and light spoons. My Stradic FJ 3000 has been a solid performer over the last coulpe of years but I recently puchased the EXO spinning reel from Quantum and I absolutely love it. It only weighs 6.9 ounces, smooth as silk, and has already done battle with a few over slot redfish. I can't comment on its durability because I've only had it for about a month.


 
*Pat................Was that directed at me?*


*I love Calcutta's and if Shimano builds a Calcutta Spinning Reel, I was going looking for one. *




.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Garbo said:


> *Pat................Was that directed at me?*
> 
> 
> *I love Calcutta's and if Shimano builds a Calcutta Spinning Reel, I was going looking for one. *
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yeah, I thought you were bustin my chops for not reading the thread correctly.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Shimano spinning reels begin with "S". ex. Stradic, sustain, stella, spheros. Shimano casting reels begin with "C". ex. Calcutta, Curado, Castais.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Trolling reels start with "T". ex. Trinidad, Tiagra.


----------



## 7M (Jan 5, 2008)

Sustains. Thinking about a Stella...still thiniking...




still thinking...


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

I read a post a long time ago on the best reel for the money on the rod n reel forum out of LA. The consensus was a Shimona Sedona 4000 grabed two, treated them like crap, held up great, for several years, lost them in Ivan. Got two more after that and treated them a little better they are kinda ugly but still are handling great.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I like my Daiwa Steez 2500 best. After that it is my Stradics.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

My Penn 440 er maybe 430....dont remember right off.Bought it at a pawn shop on an All star rod fer 60 bucks....


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

Shimano Stradic


----------



## Kachok (May 1, 2012)

This one will surprise all of you. My favorite is my $20 Quantum Optix 60, It has survived countless battles with everything from monster drum under the bridge to large spinner shark offshore and after several years of outright abuse it appears to be none the worse for wear. Not bad for 20 bucks (I think they are $25 now) I am so pleased I just bought one of their new Optix 80s for my surf rod. Now mind you it is not as silky smooth as my Penn and Shimano reels, but it a workhorse that has done everything I have ever asked it to do and a real value, I have spent several times as much on reels and not gotten half the service before they lock up or blow up.


----------



## ccarlton (Jul 30, 2012)

What rod are you parking the quantum optix 60 with? And the 80?


----------



## Wad Shooter (Jul 31, 2012)

Okuma trio(the orange high speed version)


----------



## Chris2889 (Jan 4, 2012)

Van staal vs100


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Fin nor Ahab 12


----------



## BigPapiAU (Jan 29, 2012)

WAS the Stradic... currently the Penn Battle 2000.:notworthy:


----------



## fish eye fool (Jul 15, 2011)

Penn Battle 3000 on a St. Croix mojo inshore. Has held up well to some bruisers for the last couple of years. I recently started using a Quantum Smoke 300 on a Falcon rod and am really diggin that rig right now.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Penn Battle 4000 on a 8' Falcon rod. Only had it a couple of months but it is my new favorite. I do have 3 battles and have put them thru the paces and so far no complaints.


----------



## Cannon (Feb 28, 2010)

Stella 3000


----------



## auwallace (Mar 9, 2012)

I have both ends of the shimano spectrum....I love my symetre 4000, but i find myself fishing with my cheapo sienna 2500 more.


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

penn battle any size!:thumbsup:


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Inshore/near shore = spheros 3000 (cant justify spending more to catch reds, spanish, trout)
medium action = spheros 5000, stradic 5000 (caught king, cobia on these with no problem)
jigging = saragosa 10000
dreaming = stella 10000


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

My "go to" inshore spinner is a Shimano Carbon Infused Stadic 2500. Penn's Conquer is a close second. 

Best bang for the buck IMHO is the Penn SS series or Shimano Saharas. Simple and cheap. 

I've not had a chance to fish the Exo (mentioned before) or Smoke from Quantum, but plan to very soon. I do have several of the new Quantum Kinetics (red model) and can't believe how smooth and strong they are. The magnetic bail trip just feels right. These new Quantums shouldn't be overlooked.


----------



## WDE (Jul 24, 2012)

Penn Battle


----------

